# Выбор кабеля для Roland fr 8-xb



## bykov.acco (24 Июл 2016)

Всем добрый день! 
У меня такая вот ситуация: мне нужен кабель которым я хочу подключить электронный баян Roland fr 8-xb. Кабель нужен для того, чтобы выступать на сцене. Но дело в том, что я в них (кабелях) не 
разбираюсь. Подскажите пожалуйста, какой кабель мне нужен. Заранее благодарен за помощь!


----------



## kep (24 Июл 2016)

bykov.acco писал:


> Подскажите пожалуйста, какой кабель мне нужен. Заранее благодарен за помощь!


Нужно 2 кабеля с разъемами TRS


----------

